# The Hold of Karak Sparoc.



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

In an attempt to get some more Fantasy examples in this section I thought I would document my attempts at working through my Dwarf hold! If I get a spare hour I will write down the fluff I have vaguely worked out in me noggin.

My army thus far consists of the BFSP set, Box of Quarrellers and Warriors with lots of assorted models from Ebay. I have some photos of my force that I will include below. 

50%ish of my BFSP set is painted to a reasonable standard as these were the first models I have painted in about 9 years. After a break of about 2 months due to work/school/general life I have now the time and inclination to begin work on my force with enthusiasm. Due to the nature of Ebay some of my models were covered in an awful paint job (though thats proabaly calling the kettle black in my case :biggrin so I followed the masterful tutorials on this site to strip them off. However, not all the paint came off as you will see but enough I feel that it will get covered up by the spray.

Furthermore, I came across a guide to paint minis using mainly Washes on top of a white base coat so I thought I would give this a go as I do find the painting side of the hobby my weak point. Some models however weren't stripped as I want to compare to the two techniques and see which one looks best. Anyway, to the pictures!

My conversion for Bugman:


















My runespriests(not painted by me but looks good so they will stay:










The "Three Amigos": 










The Special Character "Helga"










Master Engineer (not painted by me but looks good so he will stay):










BFSP Thane:










Lord on Shieldbearers (REALLY hard to get him to stick together :blush


















My Warriors:


























Although they are all equipped with HW and Shield I was thinking of making a few unit fillers which consists of Dwarfs handing out GW's from a big barrel int he center to show that they are ready for anything! 

Possible start for such a Unit Filler:










Miners:










Longbeards (but will combine with normal Warriors if needed):










Thunderers:










Quarrellers:










Crappy, broken and probably last on my list to do Gyrocopter:










My Favorite unit =D, a mix of warriors from different editions to use as my rangers. To show that they have lived a long time away from their tunnel dwelling brethren. 










Hammerer Unit:










My Artillery (will get a stone thrower as soon as I can):










And finally everything that I need to base and spray before I start the whole washing/painting technique:










Not much eh?

Anyway, sorry about the picture overload but this will be good for me to see how far I have come :training:

Any hints, tips, advice et al will be gratefully appreciated as always and I hope to do this project justice!

A bonus pic of who was trying to tell me to hurry up and pay attention to them!










Peace! k:


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the dwarves.
They were my first (uhh first 4 rather) army. 
I see one huge flaw thou. No Ironbreakers!!
Gotto Love those iron cans  They saved countless battles for me.

I´ll leave the painting feedback to the more experianced painters here on Heresy,
but overall I think it looks good


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated :biggrin:

I have the grand total of 5 yes five Ironbreakers, after the Grudge Thrower I will start getting them or Slayers if I find that the Long beards will be a good a enough anvil. Only time will tell!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice start, i love the dwarf fluff.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Update! Finsihed the basing on my Hammerers and the Lord. Pretty happy how it came out, know more so I can do better next time :wink:

Sorry for the pic quality - pretty dark here and I know I would forget tomorrow.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

A Wild Update appears! Sparros uses Post! Its Super Effective!










Same again but with my Warriors. Had to fix a few of their broken arms, hence the partly colored shields. Hopefully with my 3 days off now I can get the rest of my "to-do" list based so I can get some more interesting pictures full of color and puppy dogs! Well maybe not the puppy dogs...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

looks like your making great progress, look forward to seeing more painted.

def more pics of puppy dawgs, i have the same problem sad eyes looking at me with my 3 adorable spaniels.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are going to look impressive once they are all painted. 

As for sad neglected pets, if it's not dogs it's cats. Mine has taken to sitting on a spare chair next to me when i'm painting to make sure i'm doing a good job. Morover if i spend more than 3 hours painting he'll decide that the painting table looks like a comfy place to lay down.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ROFLMAO GrimzagGorwazza, dont they just have great insight!?:laugh:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

After a movie I had two choices; Indulge more movie goodness or base another unit to make a hat trick of updates! With 10 mins to spare I make it...just :biggrin:

Same boring stuff, hopefully get the rest of it done tomorrow to get on to the more interesting stuff :victory:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooooh shiny new toy to play with. And by "play" I mean a new toy to rain flaming boulders of agony down upon the enemy. Not half hard to put together :blush:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

As I was bored of just basing (I will finish the rest off tomorrow...I promise!) I thought I would start work on the unit filler that will represent GW's as having GW's on your clansmen back in 7th was just asking for a slap on the head and told to sharpen picks, but in 8th its more common.

Anyway, I started off with the pony cart item you get in BFSP (picture on first page) and chopped away the wheels and dragon icons which were placed in my bitz box. Then filled in the gaps where I had gone a bit too "chop" happy. (After I saw this picture up on the screen I filled in the seam on the first picture so don't shout at me )


























Then again from the BFSP set I used one of the Troll wound markers to make a base for a standard that will read "Weapons" or if I cant fit it in something else (Any ideas?) Drilling a small hole in the top and one in the staff of the banner with a needle holding them together and greenstuff to cover up the holes and to give a better fit. One of better conversions I think k: ( Again the first picture was a wonky one and the second one is how it is now it has dried)


















Something this is how it will fit in. 










Any ideas/improvements that you think would benefit are as always greatly appreciated. Not long till more exciting stuff...pinky swear :drinks:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice to see a dwarf log up and going, and with some steam behind it too it seems! 

From what I can see of your painting (I am assuming anything not labelled as someone else...) this will be a good looking army in time.

The unit filler looks promising, I have lots and lots planned for my greenskins but haven't got all that far as I have *a lot* of painting to do first...


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

At last! The basing is complete! If you don't count the other models that are basecoated black that is, i'll do them some other time :shok:


















I promise I will take more time over the picture once they get more interesting. Also, quick tip. Not a great idea to be eating Doritos when using large amounts of modelling sand, makes everything a tad...crunchy. Did have flashbacks of seaside holidays though so not all bad :wink:

Tomorrows plan, the wonderful English weather permitting, I will be base coating them white to start my great experiment of painting mainly by staining the model via washes! Wish me luck :drinks:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Huzzah! Progress that isn't just basing!

Going from this:










to...










And a quick picture of my whole base-coating antics 










Sorry about the quickness of the update; got work soon and haven't had lunch or showered! Damn you models!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

It is always nice to see a Fantasy log, and Dwarves are always cool to paint, and it's even cooler to look on well painted ones, so get to painting! :laugh:

Oh and have some +rep.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Thankyou Flerden =)

Tomorrow once I get back from College (Only at the end of Half Term do I find something to do :ireful2 I will start doing the Badab Black Wash on everything. If anyone is interrested the method I will be using for the models (or at least 75% of them) is located here: http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209588...All credit goes to him!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Well only a day late I have a test mini to show you with varying degrees of success!

First of all I had to do a liberal wash of Badab Black to darken everything down..nothing in Warhammer is this clean.... maybe en elf 


After that I used Ogryn Flesh on the Hands and Face to indicate flesh. 

Then I used Gryphonne Sepia on the beard.

After this I got impaitent and just slapped more blue to see what it looked like. I used too big a brush and smeared it all over. Then watered down some Chainmail which did work but I used to much water so will need to go over it again once it dries. On the weekend I will try again with more care.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

test mini is looking really good so far, sir. looking forward to seeing more [and always glad to see fantasy logs popping up!]...

are you planning on entering the Heresy Online Army Challenge 2011 with your Dwarves?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

As much as I would love to, my current schedule of work and college won't allow me to do it as well I would like. Also, during things like that I get very very excited, bordering on addicted and i get burnt out with things usually getting broken :threaten:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see some more of the dwarfs painted up, looking good so far!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Guys. I fully intended to do more test models and then on to the more factory level painting but the last couple of days have been MANIC! :read:

Anyway what I have done is another test model which I am more happy with, especially in the gold area. Still haven't got the right level yet though. 


















The mix I have for the gold areas is Chainmail watered down to a wash consistency with (when dry) a layer of Gryphonne Sepia. When down right it looks like a dull bronze/gold. However, I think I watered down the chainmail too much and so the pigment is as strong as it should be. However I will endure and perfect later on! I hand in my essay this week so will have a more free time then.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good, sir. one thing though, give the chainmail areas another wash or to of badab black, to give more definition to the recesses between the ringlets of mail. maybe do the same to the axe as well... :biggrin:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I ran out of time to do that along with the shield boss as well. The guide said you wouldn't need to do it but he was painting IG so probably a bit different. Once I get the basics down I will start doing line highlighting and touching up the bits that I don't like. Ideally I want them to look as close to my original warriors as possible but in less time!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Not to let aquatic_foible have all the glory I have made some progress with my stunties! 

Basecoated half with the badab black and the other half have had a wastered down mithril silver wash (thanks aquatic again for the tip) on all the metal bits. why half have one thing and other different? I forget that I was *supposed* to base coat everything in black before doing any washes, so Im going to do an experiment to see if it is necessary as it is quicker without. Also did my grudge thrower, looks good I think. :grin:


























Unlike the elvish craft...elf I set the bar high and stupidly sparyed more models then I have hope to paint in any reasonable time frame so any meaningful updates (read: finsihed models of any quality) will be a while. Ah well we shall persevere!!! :training:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! As you know I have recently started working on my stunties so it will be nice having some one starting from basically the same point so I can follow along with your progress and to further motivate myself to get projects done. Keep it coming! +rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Sparros said:


> Basecoated half with the badab black...


once the models are at this stage, it really helps to drybrush them with white again, before applying colour / metal washes...really helps to maintain a distinction between the recessed and raised areas of the models. basically, gives you all your shading right at the start!

can't wait to see these guys finished :biggrin:


----------

